# PSP Go



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 1, 2009)

A leaked video has surfaced of the upcoming new PSP Go. Not sure what I think of the design, although it looks like Sony are taking a direct shot at the DSi and iPhone in one. Be interesting to see if they decide to make a phone variant...



> Just a few days before Sony’s upcoming E3 press conference, the company’s next generation handheld gaming device, the PSP Go, has been given some unofficial specifications, starred in a hands-on preview video courtesy of Qore and previewed in some leaked press photos. The upcoming PSP Go will be a UMD-less slider that features the following specs:
> 
> 
> 3.8-inch display of unknown resolution
> ...


----------



## g force (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the most interesting part is...how is this going to be backwards compatible? Nice to see Sony scrapping the proprietary UMD and replacing it with...Memory Stick Micro instead...nice step sideways...


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2009)

that looks horrible.
and that screen is going to last about 5 mins.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2009)

16 gig internal memory aint too bad. A video with some shots of it here. You know the buttons don't look that comfortable but I quite like the look of this. Hope Sony make a phone variant as that will make the smart phone market that bit more interesting!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jun 4, 2009)

was thinking about getting a cheap 2nd hand PSP, but...pwned.


----------



## Callum91 (Jun 4, 2009)

It looks absolutely horrible. Nice to see they're getting rid of the UMD though , never liked them too much.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 4, 2009)

Removal of the UMD format is crazy.  As a movie format it was daft, but as a storage format its perfectly fine.  Its removal means the device does not work with any of the existing catalogue.  This is very confusing for consumers and a right pain if they stop selling the old one and yours breaks.  

I cant see how having the buttons below like that makes it anything other than less comfortable to use.  The PSP button placements are perfect.

I'm assuming that they are going to have them downloadable and cartridge form?  Not seen details on this.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 4, 2009)

D/l and probably run off sony memory stick?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 4, 2009)

All Sony controllers have the Dpad in the comfortable thumb position and the stick in an out of the way position. This has always bugged me. It was obvious that the original dualshock was just the bogstandard PS pad with sticks bolted on, but I just can't figure out why they've stuck with it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 5, 2009)

Apparently Sony are going to have a 'good will' system in place that allows you to download for free UMD games you've bought to the PSP Go...


----------



## Silva (Jun 8, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Apparently Sony are going to have a 'good will' system in place that allows you to download for free UMD games you've bought to the PSP Go...



I could see Sony-sponsored stored stores accepting UMD games in exchange for a code for the downloadable version, or some kind of kiosk that allows users to upload it instantly to the console. Or creating a UMD reader that would plug directly to the mini-usb port, and convert each game to a iso image on the internal memory, allowing retail to continue operating without change.  "Good will" just doesn't seem a word on Sony's vocabulary 

From experience, every two out of three consoles that appeared this year were flash-modded, and very few people ask for games these days. Considering a 8Gb card (cheap as dirt these days) could hold up from an handful of games at once, it seems bizarre NOT to do it, as the games load faster and the battery lasts longer this way.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 15, 2009)

Sony pushing dev teams to create non game apps, max file size of 100mb selling for between 2 to 6 dollars. Looks like Apple is having the desired effect on the games industry...



> *Sony is reportedly pushing developers to create smaller, “non-retail” games and applications for PSP.*
> 
> According to Destructoid sources, these games and apps will have a 100MB file size limit and retail for considerably less than existing PlayStation Store titles, most likely somewhere between two and six dollars.
> 
> ...


----------

